# IUI Stimulated in UK



## littledoctorwashu (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not sure if anyone can help me. 

I have a child from a previous relationship who is now 8 years old. My partner has Azoospermia and we were looking at embryo adoption in CZ as a solution as nothing can be done about his condition. 

However, we would like to try a few rounds of IUI (in the UK) before I do this. However, it costs £900 at my local clinic to do this (WITHOUT the donor sperm) and I am wondering if anyone can recommend somewhere in the UK where it is less than that? I know that cost isn't EVERYTHING but I can't help but feel this is a bit steep. Maybe I am wrong though.

Thanks


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Not much help I know but for natural Iui at my clinic I paid £795 for the Iui plus the sperm at £850.  We could have imported sperm bit the clinic then charges storage fee so it works out basically the same. We are now moving onto IVF.

The clinics that treat both nhs and private customers are cheaper I think although they may be a wait list.


----------



## littledoctorwashu (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Mrsww

Thats interesting about the NHS clinics. I didn't realise they treated private patients too! I will look into that.

It seems REALLY steep seeing as you can get IUI in czech for about 150 euros including sperm! :-/


----------

